# Rommulin - Anyone?



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 22, 2009)

Anyone ever smoked Romulan?  I have heard it is some of the best there is.  I tried to search for a strain report on it but no results came up. 

MODS I think there are some issues with the search function on the website...

Anyhow, just wondering if anyone ever smoked it?


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2009)

I had a friend who grew it last year.  Cant say it was more outstanding smokewise than any other of his bud tho.  The plants looked like bamboo when they were little.  I think it was a more Sativa dom strain.  It finished last in his garden, if I recall correctly.  He had some Silver Haze that was memerable.
Good luck.


----------



## kaotik (Aug 22, 2009)

Rolmulan

hxxp://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/romulan.html


and it's best to use 'advanced search' and do thread titles only


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow, I gues I butchered the spelling eh? :laugh: And I'm actually usually very good with spelling.

Well, apparently there is mixed feelings regarding Romulan.  The link Kaotik gave claimed it was the seedbank's most potent strain.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Aug 22, 2009)

its an old school strain, its top notch when grown correctly, i love it personally never grown it myself though, if you cant get ahold of it you wont be upset, thats all i can offer.


----------



## kaotik (Aug 22, 2009)

that link was just one someone else posted before. 
i personally can't say much about it.

from what i've heard, it's from a biker and vietnam vet by the name of Romulan joe (was AKA mendocino Joe i've read. that name may be more familiar)
*can't verify anything there though, that's just what i've read elsewhere.


it's from the island.. but i tell you, it doesn't seem very popular here.  (hard to say though.. i've smoked a lot of good local stuff that i know wasn't named correctly. (Lava rock, and diahrea bud come to mind as examples.) 
burnouts forget what it actually was and just call it whatever.)


----------



## nvthis (Aug 22, 2009)

I have the HS cut coming up on 5 weeks. It hasn't been a very exciting plant so far. I have smoked some really nice Rom. It can be a little harsh on the hit and doesn't pack much in the flavor department. The buzz is great, if that is what you are looking for. The last Rom I got was from NorCal and was some of the frostiest finished product I have seen. It leaves a surprisingly clear head. The kind where you might think it isn't working that great at all.... Until you try to move your legs Very nice med smoke.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Aug 22, 2009)

There seems to be a rule of the Universe and it can't be broken.

c= a +b ..... >    <-limit of universe

To break it down to specifially involve the growing and breeding of marijuana plants.

The more potent the smoke the smalller the results (bud size) and the harder it is to grow.

all things being equal.


----------



## Barbapopa (Aug 23, 2009)

I have only ever smoke romulan that was crossed with something else.  It looks nice, smells good and does the trick.  I would give it a B.  Federation, the company that owns that strain used to have another strain called "betazoid" I have been looking for, it looks great, however I have yet to see a legitimate place selling those seeds.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 23, 2009)

I have smoked many a ROLMULAN. (ROLL-MUE-LAN)*

Good Stuff! I purchased it at a clinic, I believe they claimed it to be an Indica. (I usually only buy indicas). It was awesome stuff. Not the best, but did not let me down. 
B+ to A- strain


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the info.  I've never bought it before, but I have seen the prices for the buds and its WAY expensive.  I'm guessing the seeds wouldn't be cheap either.  It sounds like it is good, but not worth the price...


----------

